# Night Heat Lamps?



## JonahQKline (Feb 21, 2012)

Are night heat lamps seriously needed? My room is very warm at night and I turn my two lights off at 8:00PM.

Yes Or No?


----------



## HtVic (Feb 21, 2012)

only solution is check your gauge...


----------



## wellington (Feb 21, 2012)

It depends on the temp of the enclosure and the night temps your torts need. If that all works with no night time heat lamps or CHE then your good to go.


----------



## JonahQKline (Feb 22, 2012)

wellington said:


> It depends on the temp of the enclosure and the night temps your torts need. If that all works with no night time heat lamps or CHE then your good to go.



Well I have a Redfoot so I'm guessing yes. In time I'm going to get a bulb and maybe just switch the bulbs from day to night from the same light. Then buy another light to permanently keep there. I'm a worrier and want the best, but my concern him sleeping? Light in his face = No Sleep/Distracting?


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 22, 2012)

I use my Power Sun bulbs during the day and red or black light bulbs at night for my sully and russian. Thinking about switching to che's tho...


----------



## dmmj (Feb 22, 2012)

At night you use CHEs or black lights for heat. I think babies should have access to heat all the time.


----------



## Madkins007 (Feb 22, 2012)

If your red-footeds are at about 80ish at night, they should be OK and often self-select cooler night temps. 

There is no clinical study I know of, but I feel that any animal that sees much color should have a dark sleeping period inside the shelters. If the colored bulbs do not shine in the hides, then no big deal. If need to heat a hide, i prefer CHEs or other non-light heaters.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Feb 22, 2012)

A CHE (ceramic heat emitter) is the ideal source of heat for night. I perfer them over actual bulbs and black/red bulbs for the fact that they last alot longer several years comepared to regular light bulbs which could blow at anytime. my option is to buy a 150 watt CHE and a rehostat to adjust the out put of it, Then you have the ability to use the extra heat once you make a bigger enclosure.


----------



## Laura (Feb 22, 2012)

if your bedroom is 80' and humid.. then maybe not.. but i doubt its that hot. 
so yes... esp for a baby...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a 100 watt CHE over my Hermanni that is about 5 years old, (the CHE not the Hermanni). I use black light bulbs for the tortoises in the house who I feel need nighttime heat. I like the black light bulbs because they put out a lot of heat and have a light wave that tortoises cannot see, I however can see the tort. I like having the ability to see the tortoises sleeping or playing under the black light bulb when I get up in the night and check up on them.


----------



## Turtlechasers (Feb 22, 2012)

Depends on a few things...
Are you power conscious?
Age of tortiose?
Type of tortiose?
Temp requirements for that tortoise...
Humidity of room/environment/micro-envirnoment...
Who's best interest do you have at heart???
Ultimately the reason you are heating at night in the first place...
If you are trying to copy the daily cycle then a decrease in temperature is in order for all species... Depending of the species to the level of nightly decrease... ie I.Stars only decrease 10... Margies can decerase as much as 35 to 40... Research your species daily temperature range in their micro-environment...
If you are trying to grow your tortiose as fast as possible... Then no...
Really it is your choice...


----------

